
Misunderstanding the Church-Turing Thesis - jessup
http://plato.stanford.edu/entries/church-turing/#Bloopers
======
andrew-lucker
The author doesn't seem to be very familiar with the Church side of the
Church-Turing thesis. That is where the "limits of computation" notion comes
from.

"All total functions are recursively enumerable"

~~~
Gibbon1
For a long while I've had the opinion that the major conceit about Turing
machines is, yes they can do things that humans suck at. However it's likely
they are a pretty hackneyed way to accomplish what neuron based systems are
really good at.

